# What medications to own before purchasing a first dart frog?



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

Are there any medications that a beginner keeper should have on hand before purchasing and receiving dart frogs? So that you could treat something like a nose rub/bacterial infection. I'm more thinking over the counter meds.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Here’s a thread that might help you out.








Froggy First Aid Kit


After reading through this section a bit, i've noticed that there are a lot of medicines that can be used to treat sick frogs (most of them i've never heard of). I will soon be getting frogs of my own and want to be prepared for some of the more common things that come up. I was hoping to set up...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

An equivalent to Amphibian Ringers in powder form. In packets for fresh, small volume solutions which is usually how its used.

But it has not been made yet. I know who I would trust to make it. Same guy who makes the best supplements.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Good idea to plan ahead. Even more useful is establishing a relationship with a qualified exotics vet, if only at this stage to call them and find out what services they provide and let them know you'll be a client at some point. You can search for one here:









Find a frog vet: search for an Association of Reptile...


If you need vet care for a frog or other herp, the best care will come from a qualified exotics vet. Many, if not most, of those providers will be members of the Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veterinarians -- ARAV. Their website has a search feature to find a qualified exotics vet near...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Good idea to plan ahead. Even more useful is establishing a relationship with a qualified exotics vet, if only at this stage to call them and find out what services they provide and let them know you'll be a client at some point. You can search for one here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent an email to a semi local clinic (40 min drive) to see if they treat dart frogs. Thank you for the link, used it to find that veterinarian. I figured living in rural Pa that there would be no one remotely close.


----------

